# Brake booster replacement, MK5 GTI



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

I'm getting a wooshing sound coming from underneath the dash somewhere, that goes away when I press the brake pedal. From reading this site and others, it appears to most likely be a problem with the brake booster - either the unit is bad or I have a vacuum leak somewhere. 

Is there only one vacuum line going to the booster? I only see one hose connection. Not sure what it looks like behind the firewall. 

Has anyone replaced the brake booster? I heard it was a bear to do, but looking at it, I'm not sure why. Removing the battery looks like it will create enough room to access the booster. 

Can anyone recommend if I should just replace this entire assembly: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/06-07-08-VOLKSWAGEN-GTI-2-0T-OEM-BRAKE-BOOSTER-MK5-MKV-VW-/370619547726 

Or try to replace just a piece of this?


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

bump


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

does anyone read this forum anymore?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Replace the booster and also the gasket between the master and booster. 
Common issue on b5.5 passats.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

Slimjimmn said:


> Replace the booster and also the gasket between the master and booster.
> Common issue on b5.5 passats.


Thanks! B5.5's have a longitudinal engine layout though, probably much easier to replace than on a transverse car. Do you know if VW uses essentially the same booster across all its cars?


----------

